# Servicecycle History



## Goldenrod (Sep 13, 2016)

A history was written and I bought several of the last of these pamphlets. I can send them to you to borrow if you send me a private message.  One of the pictures is the last bike they made, a dealer display bike and the other is a 1940-41? with a Honda XR 80 dirt bike motor 4 speed.  I saw the first bike off the line in the storeroom of the Smithsonian when they took delivery of my Whizzer in 2006.  By accident, you can see the picture of the event in the background, so I commented on it.  I just decided to write the story of that bike because it illistrates the best of what America was, and is.  I have many people through my basement collection so if you come to Chicago or through it my ph # is 920-559-1822. You can put it into your phone.  See me and mine before you die?


----------



## Vincer (Sep 13, 2016)

I'll be arriving in Chicago tomorrow morning and plan on being in the greater Chicago area through Saturday. I've got your number and may give you a call. Vince


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm restoring a simplex paratrooper. They are so cool.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 15, 2016)

I like the 1920's look that was built in to the design.


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 16, 2016)

Her's one that just sold on Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/1956-Americ...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 28, 2016)

Here's one for sale on CL 
http://toledo.craigslist.org/mcy/5710244776.html


----------

